# Upcoming developments?



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

High resolution renders of some projects that are either in conceptual stage or under development. I am not up to date with some developments, hence apologies if they are not relevant here.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

What in the hell is that first one????


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Er, some very bored architects, killing time.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

marmywords thanx a bunch but do you have any names or locations for these projects...

R


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry, the first one is supposedly the original concept for Elite Towers. Then theres the Zyed Military Hospital (you can make out in the rendering itself). Figure the rest. 
Dubai is the last place where architects can get bored.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

The renders are great! Unfortunately those towers in the first pic are not too good. The 2nd tower on the left is good but the rest are overdone. It's a sort of bad attempt to make them look modern and futuristic but when not done properly it can make the buildings look cheap instead. The rest are pretty good though, especially that last one.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i love the first render 

special, just that easy.

and the one in the middle looks like the cube in SC.


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

malec said:


> The renders are great! Unfortunately those towers in the first pic are not too good. The 2nd tower on the left is good but the rest are overdone. It's a sort of bad attempt to make them look modern and futuristic but when not done properly it can make the buildings look cheap instead. The rest are pretty good though, especially that last one.



I agree. Thankfully they are scrapped.


----------

